# 1966 Schwinn Stingray Stick shifter Question



## 64jmb (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a quick question.

I own a1966 Schwinn Stingray Stick shift bike, Oct 66. Bike is total OG and in decent shape. The shifter has this slight bend to the left at the base of the shifter tower and I have seen this on another 66 stick shift bikes. Is that bend factory or was it bent? It looks factory. I just saw one on eBay a 66 stick shifter and it looks the same. Let me know thanks


----------



## Artweld (Sep 16, 2019)

64jmb said:


> I have a quick question.
> 
> I own a1966 Schwinn Stingray Stick shift bike, Oct 66. Bike is total OG and in decent shape. The shifter has this slight bend to the left at the base of the shifter tower and I have seen this on another 66 stick shift bikes. Is that bend factory or was it bent? It looks factory. I just saw one on eBay a 66 stick shifter and it looks the same. Let me know thanks



Factory style 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 64jmb (Sep 16, 2019)

oh ok so that is factory then like that for later 1966? I have seen some straight as well. I am assuming those are earlier then?


----------



## Artweld (Sep 16, 2019)

64jmb said:


> oh ok so that is factory then like that for later 1966? I have seen some straight as well. I am assuming those are earlier then?



If I remember right the straight one's are earlier 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 64jmb (Sep 16, 2019)

I think you are right. Mine is a KB Oct 66 so that is later.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 20, 2019)

The shifter handle should be straight... I have several 66’s and they are all the same ...


----------



## 64jmb (Sep 20, 2019)

I thought that the early ones were and later no?


----------



## Artweld (Sep 20, 2019)

64jmb said:


> I thought that the early ones were and later no?



Late 66 and 67 came with the straight style shifter.. First style that was introduced 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artweld (Sep 20, 2019)

Artweld said:


> Late 66 and 67 came with the straight style shifter.. First style that was introduced
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Early 66 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasper (Sep 20, 2019)

Really early 66 would have had a thumb shifter like the 65 3 speed bikes did. The smooth flat one was 66. Look below


----------



## 64jmb (Sep 21, 2019)

Here is a pic of mine it looks factory it is smooth slight bend to the left I have seen many others like this as well.


----------



## kasper (Sep 21, 2019)

The stick itself was bent weather on accident or intentionally they did not come that way


----------



## kasper (Sep 21, 2019)

I dont know it all or proclaim to. But I have several items of evidence to support my theory on the 66 smooth shifter being flat and straight. I hope the info helps or if anyone else can chime in to correct me all info is accepted and welcomed.


----------



## 64jmb (Sep 21, 2019)

you may be right... is that for sale?


----------



## kasper (Sep 22, 2019)

64jmb said:


> you may be right... is that for sale?



It is for sale but I believe you said you were looking for a 3 speed this one has the 5 speed ball on the top, also the bike it came off of was a restored bike so someone tried to restore the old stickers on it and used some garbage so you would have to get new decals/stickers for it if you can use it, not positive if the shifters are the same minus what the ball and the decals say although I do know there the same size. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Artweld (Sep 23, 2019)

kasper said:


> I dont know it all or proclaim to. But I have several items of evidence to support my theory on the 66 smooth shifter being flat and straight. I hope the info helps or if anyone else can chime in to correct me all info is accepted and welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 1067243
> 
> View attachment 1067244



My 66 shifter shows it being straight 





Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## kasper (Sep 23, 2019)

Artweld said:


> My 66 shifter shows it being straight View attachment 1068370View attachment 1068371
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



Sweet spread.....


----------



## 64jmb (Sep 23, 2019)

Ya it is a 3 speed...I really just needed the post the ball will come off... is it perfectly straight right? Do you have just a smooth post by chance?


----------



## kasper (Sep 23, 2019)

64jmb said:


> Ya it is a 3 speed...I really just needed the post the ball will come off... is it perfectly straight right? Do you have just a smooth post by chance?



Yes flat like paper. No I'm sorry I dont and would hate to brake up a full shifter


----------

